# Engine stalls



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

1993 Nissan Altima GXE. 

Problems 

-Bad Mileage
-Engine Stalls while idling
-Fuel smell in car at times, but not constant
-Car has wild idle speeds, sometime really low and it fluctuates up and down a lot

Spark plugs didnt look bad when I took them out, they looked like normal used ones but the rotor was blown to bits when I took the cap off; it fell apart right then. 

Since I replaced all these parts, my acceleration has been off the charts (much better than its ever been), but sometimes when I stop hitting the gas, or when Im just sitting at a light for a while or warming the engine up to operating temp, the idle speed goes from 800-0, stalling me in the middle of the road. The car turns on then right back off unless I rev the engine in N then shift to D. Check engine light will come on and off randomly, not necessarily when I stall. I wonder if Im running in fail-safe mode? Heard it but not sure what it is.

*SOMETIMES IT WONT TURN ON IN PARK AFTER THE STALL; HAVE TO START IN NEUTRAL!*

ECM gives me code 34, which Hayne's Manual says is knock sensor. I have suspicions about the MAF Sensor, and the O2 Sensor as well. Any one else got some ideas? This one has me scratching my head.

Things I have replaced in the last year

-Spark plugs and wires
-Distributor Cap and Rotor
-Air Filter
-Fuel Filter
-Alternator
-Gaskets


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In fail safe mode, the engine will idle and run fine until it gets to 2500PRM; then it will surge heavily. Sounds like you are running way lean. Check the intake manifold gasket; these were a common problem on the U13 Altimas. If you can get it to maintain any sort of idle, spray carb cleaner around the intake manifold runners where the meet the cylinder head. If the gasket is leaking, you will hear the change in RPM as you spray it down. Also check for a stuck open EGR valve.


----------



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok so Im not in fail-safe mode. I can shift gears and everything, can even drive around the block for a bit, but after a little while it'l just give out on me when I stop hitting the gas and coast (idle) down the street. The car only has about 160k miles on it, forgot to mention that up there.


----------

